# A High & Dry Adventure



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

"Not available for mobile use....." I guess I gotta way till I get home to watch it.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice vid Ryan... good choice of country!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> I will let the video speak for itself. It is long, but distinguished.  I tells the whole story.
> 
> As far as the catch went.  Everyone caught a sick amount of fish. Daily Bags were met by all inshore Gulf Fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks Warren


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

jealous......jealous....jealous...

awesome video bro!
nice snook. how many nights did you guys stay out there? were the mosquitos bad? about how much fuel did you use for the trip and mile range you ran? 

btw im guessing your going to chili cookoff too with the sound of the video haha


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

cool video a little long though. i was down in choko saturday didnt run nowhere near as far as you guys did though. caught a bunch of trout with a few over 20inches. i havent camped down there this year yet. trying to work on one in late feb early march its always a blast. looks like you guys had a good time


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Mosquitos at camp were almost non existant.  One night we were out past dark next to some mangroves and got ate up, but didnt have spray.  That would have helped along with pants and a longsleeve. lol.

That 60 Etec is BA on fuel.  Averaged just about 10 MPG out there.  292 miles on 30 gallons.  We were heavy on the way there and back.  We ran far each day, but 6 gallons = 60 miles. We Burned 5.5 gallons there and 4.4 gallons on way back.  At camp for 4 days, 3 nights and fished chuck for a day. Total 5 days 4 nights.

No chilli for me...gotta work, but would have gone. lol


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> I will let the video speak for itself.


I'm getting the following error:
This video is private. 
If the owner of this video has granted you access, please log in.  Thanks for leaving me out of club, Ryan.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

x2


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> I will let the video speak for itself. It is long, but distinguished.  I tells the whole story.
> 
> As far as the catch went.  Everyone caught a sick amount of fish. Daily Bags were met by all inshore Gulf Fish.
> 
> ...



SHOULD BE GOOD NOW SORRY ABOUT THAT


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

that was a great vid,i can tell you a lot of guys would give their left --- to have a copperhead and fish the waters that you fish!!!!


----------



## phil3220 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome Video! Looks like you had a great time! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The best ever! Thank You.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That was cool. You have wanting to head down there now.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> I will let the video speak for itself. It is long, but distinguished.  I tells the whole story.
> 
> As far as the catch went.  Everyone caught a sick amount of fish. Daily Bags were met by all inshore Gulf Fish.
> 
> ...



Youtube wont let me enable mobile 

oh well here is another link


http://vimeo.com/35631500

Works on mobile phones!

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I still cant watch it on my i phone on the youtube version or the vimeo version


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> I will let the video speak for itself. It is long, but distinguished.  I tells the whole story.
> 
> As far as the catch went.  Everyone caught a sick amount of fish. Daily Bags were met by all inshore Gulf Fish.
> 
> ...


The vimeo version should work on the iPhone. It does on mine.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Works on my iPhone. Great video!


----------



## hcarroll (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey H/D!
Love the video and have enjoyed watching your mods and build.  I have a G3 1860CCT and hope one day to get a micro, so been lurking in the shadows and loving this site!  We're planning to head down to choko next weekend for our first (of hopefully many) family camping/fishing weekend.  Last time down there I put in a glades haven but did not stay overnight.  Where do you recommend launching and keeping veh/trailer secured overnight?  Also any tips on fishing or camping down there?  We hope to camp at Rabbit key but may have to go inside if weather turns nasty or what is available. Thanks


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Voodoo

Glades Haven is perfect. Thats where I launch from. They are real nice there and provide an area to park vehicle overnight. I have left my vehicle there many times with no issues. They keep and good eye on it for you. Never camped at Rabbit but some friends have. Be weary of a west wind if camping on west side of island because storms can punish your boat and camp. Same goes for Morman Key

I like to camp inland rather than facing the gulf. Better protection from that What if factor. Its not that much further to camp the chatum river. Either Watsons place or Darwins place. The mouth of both the Houston and Chatum river has produced some great fish in the past. Watsons has a dock with bathroom on it and Dawins has a head too. Its quite an experience. 

Hope this helps


----------



## hcarroll (Dec 27, 2011)

I hear that about the what if factor! We are going to have 4 kids (two families!) ranging from 2-6 so thought having a beach would help occupy some time and burn some energy! We'll have to see what the weather is like when we get down there and make the call. Glad we are not down there this weekend!
Thanks!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Another option would be to camp at Watsons Place and take a short boat ride to Morman Key and look for Artifacts and seashells. That would defiantly burn some energy. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> Mosquitos at camp were almost non existant.  One night we were out past dark next to some mangroves and got ate up, but didnt have spray.  That would have helped along with pants and a longsleeve. lol.
> 
> That 60 Etec is BA on fuel.  Averaged just about 10 MPG out there.  292 miles on 30 gallons.  We were heavy on the way there and back.  We ran far each day, but 6 gallons = 60 miles.  We Burned 5.5 gallons there and 4.4 gallons on way back.  At camp for 4 days, 3 nights and fished chuck for a day. Total 5 days 4 nights.
> 
> No chilli for me...gotta work, but would have gone. lol


how are you getting better than 10mpg loaded down like that? Im barely getting 8mpg lighly loaded w/ 40 ETEC.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > Mosquitos at camp were almost non existant.  One night we were out past dark next to some mangroves and got ate up, but didnt have spray.  That would have helped along with pants and a longsleeve. lol.
> >
> > That 60 Etec is BA on fuel.  Averaged just about 10 MPG out there.  292 miles on 30 gallons.  We were heavy on the way there and back.  We ran far each day, but 6 gallons = 60 miles.  We Burned 5.5 gallons there and 4.4 gallons on way back.  At camp for 4 days, 3 nights and fished chuck for a day. Total 5 days 4 nights.
> >
> ...


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1315411773/314#314


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Mosquitos at camp were almost non existant.  One night we were out past dark next to some mangroves and got ate up, but didnt have spray.  That would have helped along with pants and a longsleeve. lol.
> >
> > That 60 Etec is BA on fuel.  Averaged just about 10 MPG out there.  292 miles on 30 gallons.  We were heavy on the way there and back.  We ran far each day, but 6 gallons = 60 miles.  We Burned 5.5 gallons there and 4.4 gallons on way back.  At camp for 4 days, 3 nights and fished chuck for a day. Total 5 days 4 nights.
> >
> ...



I get 8mpg not even trying. Running balls to the wall wide open all day. My math is right on point every single time. I get better when I ease on it. 
Maybe the copperhead just runs more efficiently than the caimen?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

The Caimen is longer than the Copperhead. 17'10". 61.5" width. Different construction methods? Does the Caimen weigh more?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The copperhead is 16'4 long, with a 70" beam... The difference in length is made up in width. I don't know weight difference. Some designs do run more efficiently than others.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> ... The difference in length is made up in width...



Girth...Story of my life. Nice paint. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I wouldnt disagree that the copperhead might be a little more fuel effecient and maybe a little faster hull but it shouldnt be such a drast difference. I have a 40 ETEC which is a de-tuned ETEC 60 so it should be slightly better on gas yet my best mpg at cruise is the same as you guys wide open. I think im still not propped out correctly. Going to be trying a new prop next week.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Snook...

i went tried about 10 different props on my sled

Just so many factors

Brand, pitch, rake, cup, diameter, # of blades

by changing just one thing its a whole different animal.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Its that time again!! 

Another High & Dry Adventure is on!

Chokoloskee bound tomorrow

Pics and video is sure to come!

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]   [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice vid... Solo cup up...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome! Going there this Saturday! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Where is the report on your adventure????

planning stages for the next 'mingo tourney! chime in!
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1359134840


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

What another great adventure.  We set out on Wed. and camped again in Chokoloskee till Sun.  Unfortunately, we only had two boats this year because not everyone that usually comes could make it.  We were stoked when Chris and Will made it out for the weekend and Dustins buddy Matt was a great addition.  Hundreds of fish were caught over the five day four night trip.  Snook, redfish, trout, weakfish, sheepshead, spanish mackerel, black drum, jack, flounder, pompano, grouper, and snapper a just a few of the species we caught.  The Campground was sick, a little overgrown, but enough room for us. We ate and drank like kings and enjoyed the campground camaraderie.  Overall, a great trip and look forward to the next one.  

Thanks for watching 

Video uploaded 

https://vimeo.com/58562712



















Anyone interested in a overnight trip during the week or weekend, let me know.  

Chokoloskee or Flamingo.  Im ready

Stay High & Dry


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Great video Ryan! One of these days I hope to make one of these trips.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Skills. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

HD,
Me and my crew were there last weekend 1/24-27 and prior to that 12/27-12/30 @ LM5. Never want to leave on the last day. Lots of fish and exploring.

I think I might have rolled up on your camp last year (from first video). I stopped in to check out Willy Willy as we have never been there. First thing I noticed was a full bar set up, 20+ gas containers, propane tanks, couple of 120 qt coolers and Christmas lights.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep. That was us last year. Did you have a drink? If not next time for sure. Always good times out there fishing and exploring. Love it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nah, no drinking while fishing! 

I see you guys run the ditch, how do you get to the back? Turner, "S" turn, Sandfly?

Do you pay Glades Haven only $20 to launch? Overnight parking?

When is your next trip?


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Neat to be camping at Watson's place. See any ghosts?


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey hd nice report i was at the beach site and it was busy out there that week.Thought we were going to see you out there but I guess u went to watsons place..Cane patch was full had some outward bound group from Montana out there so that was a bummer...


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Great video. I have now learned that apparently I be able to load a lot more into my boat than I ever thought.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Awesome! Maybe this NC boy can get down that way one day with my Copperhead and try it out.

Pete


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Would love to know when you guys are down there again.
I live in Naples and have no boat but am looking at my options. Would love to see some Ankonas in action. Or just come down and drink some. I will bring the smoked pork shoulder if invited.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> What another great adventure.  We set out on Wed. and camped again in Chokoloskee till Sun.  Unfortunately, we only had two boats this year because not everyone that usually comes could make it.  We were stoked when Chris and Will made it out for the weekend and Dustins buddy Matt was a great addition.  Hundreds of fish were caught over the five day four night trip.  Snook, redfish, trout, weakfish, sheepshead, spanish mackerel, black drum, jack, flounder, pompano, grouper, and snapper a just a few of the species we caught.  The Campground was sick, a little overgrown, but enough room for us.   We ate and drank like kings and enjoyed the campground camaraderie.  Overall, a great trip and look forward to the next one.
> 
> Thanks for watching
> 
> ...



Tailchaser16 - usually launch and park at Glades haven.  It used to be just $15. Now they charge $15 plus $5 a day per vehicle.  But there are ways around that.  Lol.  They claim it is because of the dumpster garbage that everyone brings back.   Always trying to make more money.  We run Sandfly. its easy. come through the bridge and shoot to #2.

Loon - No ghosts but heard some weird sounds at night.  Almost like a chainsaw.  Could have been one of the guys snoring though.  Lol

Flats Heaven - Last minute decision to go to Chokoloskee rather than Flamingo.  Maybe next time the Canepatch will be available.  It a nice site.  Watson's Place along with the Fishing in the Chatham, Huston, and Lostmans River was sick.  We even found a cell phone spot on the chatham.  

HoosierSkiff - Thanks for the compliment on the video.  We bring a lot, but we are out there a while.  Remember to have a lower pitch prop when carrying extra weight.  It got up on plane, but took about a minute or so. Lol

Seeingred - NC boys are always welcome.  Definitely have to try it out.  I would like to make it up there some time too.  My wife has family in Charlotte, so I can drop her off and go fish for sure.  

narwhal13 - I would love to go in March again.  It would probably be an overnight trip.  Got to see if the stars align, Lol.  Hopefully Megalops (Joe) can Make it and we can splash his Cheyenne too.  Its been a while since the bottom of his hull has seen water. Lol

Once again, thanks for watching.

Capt. Ryan
High & Dry Adventures

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------

